
Contributing to Open Source via Video Game - makaimc
https://www.twilio.com/quest/learn/open-source
======
Zhyl
Are there any well known "starter" open source projects? By this I mean
"projects who have a good reputation and good documentation which will help
induct and develop the confidence, knowledge and skills of new contributors?".

We have lots of projects which are open to contributions and many which have
very mature mechanisms for incorporating changes from a number of sources,
however I can't think of any 'go-to' projects to recommend for the often asked
question of "I'm new to programming/open source, where do I begin?".

In contrast, there seem to be an increasing number of communities and
resources around getting people inducted and migrated to Linux, a multitude
that are trying to "teach people to code" and plenty that will instill the
virtues of FOSS, but not as many which are actively encouraging and coaching
people to contribute to established projects.

~~~
cwt137
Drupal Ladder[1] teaches people how to install git, install Drupal, review and
revise patches, write tests, work on core issues, etc.

[1] [http://drupalladder.org/](http://drupalladder.org/)

